# Congratulations LisaT



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not sure when this happened, but I just noticed that LisaT is now a Forum Moderator!!!








*  <span style="color: #FF0000"> <span style='font-size: 26pt'> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> CONGRATULATIONS!!! </span> </span> </span>  *


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Well deserved!!!!! I will always remember all the help you gave me when my Cyrus was sick.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I agree. Definately well-deserved.







You've been immensely helpful with Ris' on-going back issues.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

you mean after all the trouble you've caused through the years you got MOD. hmmmmmmmmmm? that must mean i'm next!!!!!
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

deb


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebyou mean after all the trouble you've caused through the years you got MOD. hmmmmmmmmmm? that must mean i'm next!!!!!
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...










... AND I bet she's going to make us take tick tests before we're allowed to post!!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

ah oh Gayle, this could be bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lisa is going to make us take tick tests, and visit the chiropractor!!!!!!
















deb


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Way to go, Lisa T!! Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebyou mean after all the trouble you've caused through the years you got MOD. hmmmmmmmmmm? that must mean i'm next!!!!!
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Or me!!!














NOT!!!!!!










Congrats Lisa!!! I think it is well deserved!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: debbiebyou mean after all the trouble you've caused through the years you got MOD. hmmmmmmmmmm? that must mean i'm next!!!!!
> ...


Oh you guys are bad!

She's only going to want you to post your blood test results...


























CONGRATS, LISAT!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

oh nooooooooooooo! not our blood tests!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Gosh, thank you everyone, you all made my day









I appreciate the support!!!

Now, stand in the appropriate lines -- those needing the chiro on the left, and the others on the right for tick tests. Those needing both can do them in whatever order they like!!!

And yes, we *will* be posting them


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTGosh, thank you everyone, you all made my day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And she'll have new mandates about what you *may* and may *not* feed your dogs by Monday. 

Well Lisa, you know how highly I regard your knowledge, especially on nutrition. You're always one of the people I expect to know about funky illnesses as well. And you almost always do! 

Congratulations on your promotion!


----------

